# Que software es este? (Screenshot)

## Cyberstudio

En este screenshot de Fuxbox se ve un programa en la ezquina inferior derecha para cambiar las areas de trabajo. Alguien conoce el nombre? lo quiero

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Que screenshot?

Salud!

----------

## Cyberstudio

Ups, se me paso poner el link. aca esta:

http://endel.deviantart.com/art/Fluxbox-screenshot-v4-39323118

----------

## Cyberstudio

Resuelto. es netwmpager

----------

## sefirotsama

Marca el tema como cerrado al final del asunto por favor (guia y normas del foro...)

----------

## the incredible hurd

fbpager o acaso ipager

----------

## ebray187

a mi me suena más el gkrellm con el tema invisible

http://endel.ovh.org/pliki/invisible.zip

http://www.barmee.test.gtn.pl/download/get.php?id=dorblue.zip

Saludos

----------

## AnFe

 *ebray187 wrote:*   

> a mi me suena más el gkrellm con el tema invisible
> 
> http://endel.ovh.org/pliki/invisible.zip
> 
> http://www.barmee.test.gtn.pl/download/get.php?id=dorblue.zip
> ...

 

La esquina inferior derecha, no superior. Se refiere al que cambia de escritorio virtual.

Un saludo

----------

## ronnyteve

Al parecer es para cambiar entre escritorios  :Razz:  , pero me surgió una duda... de dónde puedo bajar ese fondo  :Question: 

gracias

----------

## artic

 *ronnyteve wrote:*   

> Al parecer es para cambiar entre escritorios  , pero me surgió una duda... de dónde puedo bajar ese fondo 
> 
> gracias

 

Date un paseo por http://www.kdelook.org

Salu2

----------

